# Dealing with DisplayPort/HDMI autodetect



## Too Many Bees!

So, I have a problem with monitor autodetect in Windows. If a monitor is plugged in via DisplayPort (and supposedly HDMI too, but I've never used it), the extended desktop associated with that monitor will disappear when that monitor is turned off. I get why it wants to do this: if you connect a projector or TV into your laptop, then files and windows won't get orphaned on an unviewable portion of the desktop until you reattach it. But it's not so great for stationary desktop setups that just so happen to use DisplayPort connections. Here's a hilarious example of it misfiring: my secondary monitor is in portrait mode next to my primary. If my primary is connected via DP and I turn it off, the primary desktop moves to the secondary monitor and _rotates sideways_ so that it's back to landscape mode.

So does anyone know of any workaround for this? I know I can tape over a pin on the HDMI connector to disable the autodetect feature, but DisplayPort connecters have much less room for that, and Mini DP--forgettaboutit. This issue is starting to crop up for me because I may want to add in a third monitor but I don't want to have to deal with the desktop rearranging itself whenever I power one of them down (which I do frequently if I want to focus on a movie, a dark lit game, etc).

Not to mention that AMD's new lineup of graphics cards appear to only have one DVI, and that might turn into an industry wide trend at some point.


----------



## ablearcher

I think the CCC has a way to only force manual display detection? I'm sorry, it's been a while since I last had an AMD desktop card. I remember this bugging me when I had my monitor hooked up via DP (it would "lose link," every time the monitor went to sleep, lol).


----------



## Too Many Bees!

Thanks for the help, but no dice. There is a "Display Detection Option" page, but I think it's for forcing detection on DVI monitors and the like. Do you happen to know if Nvidia drivers have a way of overriding the autodetect? Everything I've read (which I a year old at least) suggests that Windows will do this autodetect regardless of which kind of consumer graphics card you're using.

Though I did hear about being able to use the drivers of a workstation card (a Quadro NVS specifically) to perform some EDID trickery and disable detection. (Which actually isn't out of the question, since my theoretical third monitor that would require a DisplayPort connection is for professional content creation apps anyway.)


----------



## Ken1649

EDID has nothing to do with how the displays are configured in Windows Resolution. EDID hacks are only needed for monitors that provide no drivers support/update or EEPROM to flash to comply with Microsoft Windows to read the correct data.

Easiest to configure the external display is by pressing "Windows button + P".



I am not sure what the question is but if you are trying to hook up more than two monitors on a single AMD card, the third monitor must have native DisplayPort or needs an active adapter to get the third monitor to work. Why? Because AMD cards only support 2 monitors with legacy device (D-Sub, HDMI or DVI) with built-in TMDS and clock generator. The DisplayPort will need active adapter to convert "true DisplayPort" signal to legacy device.


----------



## Too Many Bees!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> I am not sure what the question is but if you are trying to hook up more than two monitors on a single AMD card, the third monitor must have native DisplayPort or needs an active adapter to get the third monitor to work. Why? Because AMD cards only support 2 monitors with legacy device (D-Sub, HDMI or DVI) with built-in TMDS and clock generator. The DisplayPort will need active adapter to convert "true DisplayPort" signal to legacy device.


I have monitors with native DisplayPort connections; that is not the problem. The question is how to prevent Windows from disabling the entire desktop associated with a DisplayPort monitor when it powers off, because it causes the remaining monitors to flicker and have their contents rearranged, and in general is super-annoying.


----------



## Ken1649

I am not sure if I get you right but if I understand you correctly;

Then manage the display you want to turn off by pressing Windows Button + P. If the Display you turn off is set as Primary, when it's off, Windows will default to the next available display as primary along with all its content. If it's extended Display, when you turn it off, the content will only be available in the taskbar of primary display. It has nothing to do with either DisplayPort, HDMI, DVI, D-Sub, AMD, Nvidia or Intel but how it's set in Windows.

Or for whatever reasons you need to turn off that extended monitor, the only solution is to set it as "Duplicate". So when it's off, all contents are still on another duplicate display. Either 2 or 3 monitors in PLP or LLL or LPL or w/e combinations are the same thing.


----------



## shazbot2000

The issue is hardware polling. Switching desktop cloning/extending modes in windows is not the solution.

I use a single 27" with Displayport, when I power off my screen, windows uninstalls my screen and resets the running screen resolution to 800x600. This means when I power on my screen, all windows/programs left open are resized to 800x600 and pushed into the top-left corner. Thankfully win7 remembers my icon positions when the desktop returns to 2560x1440 else I would have put my foot through the screen by now.

Displayport is hotswappable thus hardaware polling monitors the connected screens state, if you disconnect, windows simply removes that display, in single monitor mode, this equates to having no screen at all and windows defaults to the generic 800x600 for compatibility reasons.

While is is working "as intened" for hotplug screens, the side effect is that it completely messes with multi monitor set-ups as the OP explained.
It also messes with single display solutions, and to date I can't find any damm way to disable this other than hard wiring out a pin on my DP cable to disable the hardware polling.

I can't switch from DP. I need the DP colour bandwidth capabilities for my panel.
AMD and Microsoft pretend this is not an issue and have nothing to say for themselves, even though either of them could release a fix/option to disable this behavoiur.


----------



## GuruKast

Try this.
Go to Control Panel, Power Options, Edit the plan you use by clicking Change Plan Settings, once here click Change Advanced Power Settings. Once there, go to USB Settings, open the menu by clicking the + open the next menu named USB Selective Suspend Setting and disable it. Once this is disabled Windows 7 will no longer adjust your display setup when a display is turned off.


----------



## ebobster

I had the same problem with a 2x2 videowall system designed to be always on but somehow tripping the autodetect occasionally which causes screen and window layout changes necessitating a reboot to get it right again. I use NVIDIA cards and found that setting the card/monitor to use EDID information from a file fixed this problem for me. I detailed it here:

https://sites.google.com/site/ebobster/stuff/displayportblanking

Can people let me know if this helps them too?

Thanks.


----------



## shazbot2000

Must have missed this response, but thanks for the reply, I just made the change and it seems, for a single panel at least, to have stopped the desktop being resized when the DPort screen is powered off.

Win7 still recongnises the monitor state has been changed but at least it keeps the active resolution the same now.

Of course, hiding this in an arbitary USB power management setting, is typical M$ nonsense. So sutpid a place in fact to hide this, that even the M$ support ticket I raised did not come up with this as a suggestion/fix.

Would be interesting to know if this helps those of you with the multi-DP set up?

Let us know.


----------



## sensij1

I've just run into the same display port problem with a single monitor, where the windows reposition themselves when the monitor is power cycled, as though it is using a different resolution.

Dell U2410 monitor
ATI FirePro V4900 card
Win 7 x64 box

I tried installing the monitor driver, and adjusting the USB power setting suggested above, but no luck. I've switched to the DVI port and the problem goes away. I can't figure out how to get into the EDID settings within CCC to try out the other suggestions in this thread. Thanks to everyone who contributed their experiences, I was very glad to see that others have had this problem too.

The V4900 has a single DVI port and 2 DP ports, I am hoping if a 2nd screen is added, using a DP to DVI adapter will avoid this. It is weird that there is no real fix for this, it seems like a major bug.


----------



## HighTechTom

This was a big issue for me cause of my video walls and signage kept being moved on one monitor

This device took care of the monitor auto-detect issue.
http://www.monitordetectkiller.com

It works well, no issues.

There is no software solution what so ever... trust me I tried everything.


----------



## DukeTwicep

I'm having the same problem as shazbot2000. I'm running W7 64bit with an HD5850 and a single Displayport screen. Every time I turn off the screen Windows lowers the resolution (Windows goes "badonk" as if I just unplugged a USB stick), and goes back to normal when I turn it on again; some applications are re-sized and some games fail.
Apparently nvidia has a workaround using EDID files, but AMD has nothing.
Disabling "USB selective suspend setting" does nothing.


----------



## francis826

I'm having the same issue. I've tried all the fixes mentioned above and multiple ones from different forums. I even tried a registry edit, all of which have been unsuccessful. It's really sad that this is the case, as I'll probably be returning my new 4K monitor because of it...

Monitor: ASUS PB287Q (4k @ 60Hz. DP 1.2 required to get full 60Hz)
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti
OS: Win 7 Ultimate

I've read on other forums that this is happening in OSX as well.


----------



## bongpacks

Same problem here, running a 27" on DP and a 21" on DVI and when I turn off the 27" everything is fine, however when I power it back on my 21" flickers then all the windows that used to be open on the secondary (21") all get crammed onto the primary (27"). This is sooo frustrating as MS hasn't said anything more than "Don't use DisplayPort, Don't turn off your displays and update your drivers".

I haven't found any software solutions, there was a hardware solution if you use HDMI but nothing yet for DP. I refuse to try to modify or outright mutilate my DP cable just to fix a problem that could easily be addressed by MS or AMD. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JayKatsuya

I had this issue a while back...
I think this only happens on cheaper video cards like the one in my mini PC because I never had the issue on my desktop.
Look up "monitor detect killer" they make a cheap device that solved it for me and it works on DP too.


----------



## redoubt9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKatsuya*
> 
> I had this issue a while back...
> I think this only happens on cheaper video cards like the one in my mini PC because I never had the issue on my desktop.
> Look up "monitor detect killer" they make a cheap device that solved it for me and it works on DP too.


Welcome to the forum. You didn't by any chance join to...

Yeah, doesn't happen exclusively to cheaper cards. I've had two R9 290s that experience this issue. I've also had the chance to try out the monitor detect killer device.

It most certainly DOES eliminate the issue of your desktop resetting whenever a device is turned off. Also, if you enjoy disconnects and screen artifacts from time to time, it's a fine thing to purchase.

It's a bit of a shoddy build tho, mostly electrical tape around an HDMI coupler. I'm guessing one of the pins were fiddled with so it would not bridge to one's cabling, which I assume triggers the 'detect device' issue in the first place. I do know my display connected with this thing has had nothing but issues to the point that I've ditched the idea of using these couplers.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

subbed


----------



## Tapsa

Try this: http://www.ninjacrab.com/persistent-windows/


----------



## Altayr2

Hello!

Tapsa: thank you!!!!








I just checked it, and it works! The problem is so nasty, such a time waster....

I have Radeon HD5750 OC, and recently upgraded monitor to LG 29" Ultrawide, with 2560x1080 resolution. It has Displayport and 2 HDMI connections, and features dual input dispaly at the same time, but ONE input must be DP, thus I stick to it.

The problem is the same, if monitor goes to sleep mode, and I move mouse to wake it up, after wake up, all windows are shuffled and resized. I needed again and again to organize desktop.









Tapsa:
Is it possible to run in in systray and autoscroll log (to be always at the end and limit display size to say 2000 rows max)?


----------



## Tapsa

Nice








As you can see, it has gotten updates lately so perhaps its devs will make those features. I just minimize it like any normal app and be glad. Sometimes my DP gets an epilepsy attack and not all windows get moved back to their proper locations.


----------



## ahunter

Hi everyone. I'm using an HD6850 from XFX which has 2 mini displayport outs, two DVI, and 1 HDMI. I just installed two dell U2715H monitors using the included mini displayport to displayport cables dell put in the boxes and I've been having the same issue you guys have been having: when i turn off one monitor, the disconnect adapter noise can be heard and if it is the main monitor that has been turned off then everything shuffles over to the other monitor and that becomes main monitor, while if the secondary monitor is turned off only the disconnect adapter noise is heard and no shuffling occurs until i turn on that monitor again and then programs reshuffle to the main monitor.

"OHHHHHH, I CAN'T EVEN!"

I tried almost everything except manually blocking pin 18 on the displayport end of the cables using electrical tape or parchment paper. I tried enabling displayport 1.2 on both monitors, enabling and disabling ddc/ci, disabling the USB selective suspend settings in windows power profile advanced settings, updating AMD CC to latest supported version, updating monitor display drivers to the latest on dell's support website, swapping the mini dp to dp cables, swapping the mini dp ports on the graphics card.

"If there was a scale from one to EVEN, I CAN'T!"

Yes, I could leave both monitors on for the entire time I'm using the computer, but sometimes i leave my desk and want to turn off the monitors to save money and extend the useful life of the monitor.

The ONLY solution I have found right now is to edit your power plan settings to "turn off the display" after some amount of time. letting windows turn off the display puts the monitors into power save mode (backlight turns off completely after entering this) but doesn't disconnect the display adapter from windows; when i shuffle the mouse to wake the displays up i don't hear any connecting (or disconnect and reconnect) noises and my windows are where they were before windows turned them off. So, this is definitely a solution, just not the solution I want. for example, if i step away from my desk to make a sandwich, i won't need 30 minutes to do that; if i could manually turn them off without my windows shuffling then i could just turn off the monitor when i go to the kitchen and turn it back on when i return, saving on energy bill during that time.

Hope this solution helps some of you guys. i'm going to try electrical tape or parchment paper over pin 18 on the displayport cable now (if i can cut a piece small enough and get it to stay). If i'm successful with insulating the pin i'll write back.


----------



## Tapsa

ahunter, why don't you just try the solution I linked to?


----------



## ahunter

Hi Tapsa,

I can tell you for sure that blocking pin 18 doesn't work at all for me. i cut a very thin strip of electrical tape and insulated the pin but the computer can't detect the monitor is connected.

I downloaded the program you linked to and just installed and tested it. At first I tested with a bunch of chrome and folder windows. mostly everything snapped back into place except for one chrome window on a third monitor I connected. I'm using ultramon to extend my desktop taskbar across all monitors, but each monitor's taskbar only shows the programs that are open on that monitor. SO, the taskbar icon on one of my chrome windows moved to the taskbar on my main monitor and wasn't shown on my third monitor until i clicked the icon on my main monitor's taskbar. then the icon switched back over to the third monitor.

Next, I tried loading my trading software, both execution client and market data charting software. that did not bounceback to original positions. The execution client's windows became jumbled on my main monitor and didn't go back to the second monitor when i turned it back on. outlook and chrome moved to my main monitor from third monitor and didn't bounce back until i activated (showed up on main monitor), minimized, and activated again (moved back to third monitor). my market data charting software became windowed from maximized and was positioned top left, it didn't return to normal state until i activated and hid and reactivated the window; some floating charts from the program on my second monitor disappeared and i wasn't able to find them anymore unless i alt-tabbed my way to them; after alt-tabbing to them they didn't move back to my second monitor, even after hiding/minimizing and reactivating/maximizing. oh, also one of my chrome windows became unmaximized/windowed and was overlapping my main monitor taskbar.

so my conclusion: it is nice that it can remember where some things should return to, but if i have to activate, hide, and reactivate every program/window in order for them to return to their original places then I can't use it. it wastes way too much time and i have a lot more programs and windows open. during the workday. also, it doesn't work for my execution and market data/charting program windows and that makes it pretty useless to me. the execution software has several floating windows for everything from position monitoring, execution, quotes, time and sales, charting, etc., and the persistent windows program can't move any of those back.

so for now i'll be using the solution i found which is to let windows turn off the monitors after M minutes (set in power profile settings) as that tells the monitors to go into power save/sleep state (cutting off backlight) without disconnecting the display adapters.


----------



## Tapsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahunter*
> 
> The ONLY solution I have found right now is to edit your power plan settings to "turn off the display" after some amount of time. letting windows turn off the display puts the monitors into power save mode (backlight turns off completely after entering this) but doesn't disconnect the display adapter from windows; when i shuffle the mouse to wake the displays up i don't hear any connecting (or disconnect and reconnect) noises and my windows are where they were before windows turned them off. So, this is definitely a solution, just not the solution I want. for example, if i step away from my desk to make a sandwich, i won't need 30 minutes to do that; if i could manually turn them off without my windows shuffling then i could just turn off the monitor when i go to the kitchen and turn it back on when i return, saving on energy bill during that time.
> 
> Hope this solution helps some of you guys.


While I am happy it works for you, this solution does not work for me at all. Setting display turned off from power saving options, and my windows get packed into some 1280x800 area. There are also unplug sounds and my monitor turns into blue saying no signal.

The windows restore properly only when I set the whole PC to sleep mode.


----------



## bongpacks

I found a solution guys, get linux! Just kidding, anyone had any more luck finding a solution to this M$ trash?


----------



## gurrhack

I had the same problem and implemented a utility that works on my system. Try it.
You can download the source and/or binary here: https://github.com/gurrhack/RestoreWindows

I didn't even know about Persistent Windows (by Ninjacrab) when I wrote my own. Anyways, it seems like Ninjacrab has put his project on hold for now.


----------



## jssilver

@gurrhack - I downloaded and ran the binary but nothing seemed to happen. Any tips/instructions on how to run it? What should I be looking for?


----------



## gurrhack

There's no fancy UI or anything, it's simply running in the background. You should see it in the task manager under the "Processes" tab.


----------



## jssilver

Ok, it is running but not working. After waking up the computer all the windows had moved to the primary monitor.

I've tried everything mentioned in this thread but nothing works.

BTW, my setup is a laptop with an external monitor connected via HDMI, running Windows 8.1. Maybe Windows 10 will fix this problem.


----------



## theRiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tapsa*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it has gotten updates lately so perhaps its devs will make those features. I just minimize it like any normal app and be glad. Sometimes my DP gets an epilepsy attack and not all windows get moved back to their proper locations.


awesome. this works. its now added to the startup folder, and will hopefully remove this loathsome windows windows behavior from my consciousness forevermore.

what i have tried that -didnt- work - (win7, embedded intel graphics, db15/vga connector) - buying a gender-bender adapter and removing pin 12, as advised by others.

case closed (i hope) and thanks to tapsa for pointing to an option that -did- work. better yet, its in software, and free.







)))


----------



## mixolyd

Hmm so I am having same exact problem (I think) except mine is through DVI-D. Just got a new BenQ monitor and am using DVI-D for the first time. Whenever the monitor goes to sleep I can hear windows playing the USB disconnected sound, and when it wakes up, the USB connected sound. All my windows are resized in left corner of screen and very small. This issue doesn't occur with HDMI, only DVI-D. I'm on Windows 10 x64

Persistent Windows seems to fix this but what a strange issue...


----------



## jssilver

Persistent Windows works for me when I run it as administrator. Many thanks to Ninjacrab for making this available.

He's also planning enhancements: http://www.ninjacrab.com/2015/06/18/resurrecting-persistent-windows/


----------



## jssilver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jssilver*
> 
> Persistent Windows works for me when I run it as administrator. Many thanks to Ninjacrab for making this available.


Oops - I spoke to soon. It seemed to work for a couple of hours, but now the non-persistent behavior is back.


----------



## jssilver

Ok, here's yet another "this seems to work" solution. I purchased this simple HDMI-DVI converter for about $2.50 CDN.

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0049Y7L82

After a couple of days the problem has gone away. The monitor thinks it's connected via DVI so doesn't signal the computer when it shuts off.

Fingers crossed that this is a permanent workaround. Of course, it's a video only solution - won't work for audio over DP/HDMI.


----------



## artanis2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gurrhack*
> 
> I had the same problem and implemented a utility that works on my system. Try it.
> You can download the source and/or binary here: https://github.com/gurrhack/RestoreWindows
> 
> I didn't even know about Persistent Windows (by Ninjacrab) when I wrote my own. Anyways, it seems like Ninjacrab has put his project on hold for now.


This works great, thank you!


----------



## rolldog

I'm running 3 x 4K monitors, all via displayport connection. On one of them, I have a receiver hooked up to an HDMI port so I can use the on screen configuration of the receiver. My monitors each have 2 x HDMI connectors and a displayport connector, and sometimes it would get confused about what I wanted to display, so, I just disabled the auto detect feature of the monitors. Now, if I switch from 1 monitor to 2 or 3 monitors, they always come right up. Seems like I always have to reconfigure the layout of the monitors though. If I'm using 1 monitor, which is in the middle, then enable the other 2, it assumes my primary display is always the monitor on the far left, which it's not. So I rearrange them how I want. If I enable Nvidia Surround, I have to rearrange them again.

If I want to view the on screen setup from my receiver, I have to manually change the inputs or change it to displayport on one side, HDMI on the other.


----------



## ricky42

Might have a solution for AMD card DP users. While I am using the FirePro series (W5100) with FirePro Control Center and not CCC, it might be the same solution with CCC and non-Workstation cards.

I posted in detail the solution which works for me here.

It basically saves the EDID info for each monitor in a file for each monitor which is then read by the AMD driver.
No more re-sizing of windows after a power/sleep cycle!


----------



## Tapsa

The consumer AMD CCC only has "Use EDID for color temperature" feature, no EDID emulation.


----------



## TurtleOnline

For anyone who still deals with this issue and stumbled on this forum. Both of the programs in this thread don't seem to work for me. However, I have found a band aid solution since windows and AMD/Nvidia will never recognize this as an issue.
Program is called Monitor Profile Switcher and it works great. Doesn't stop auto-detect but it allows for very quick switching between displays by saving profiles. I have 3 monitors and 1 TV hooked up to my desktop and this program saves me a ton of time. It also saves the refresh rates of the monitors.

All credit to martink84 for developing this awesome program

Download link
https://sourceforge.net/projects/monitorswitcher/


----------



## yenic

Hate to bump an older thread but this being out there did wonders for me. I have this issue, I use 3 DP (1.2, daisychain) monitors and sometimes when changing 2 another machine causes this redetection that throws every window around on my 3rd when the other 2 go into sleep mode.
It may help someone, I tested both PersistentWindows and RestoreWindows and found RestoreWindows uses less CPU. RestoreWindows seems to work a little better for my setup at least as well.

This problem really needs resolved by MS in Windows10 itself though.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenic*
> 
> Hate to bump an older thread but this being out there did wonders for me. I have this issue, I use 3 DP (1.2, daisychain) monitors and sometimes when changing 2 another machine causes this redetection that throws every window around on my 3rd when the other 2 go into sleep mode.
> It may help someone, I tested both PersistentWindows and RestoreWindows and found RestoreWindows uses less CPU. Both seem to have the exact same behavior.
> 
> This problem really needs resolved by MS in Windows10 itself though.


Could it be a GPU issue - any decent system relies on non-MS graphics hardware and thus drivers, therefore the output for 4 displays is on the GPU unit _*drivers*_!

Therefore *blaming MS* is a "false positive" as the issue is isolated to your GPU (and display hardware) and not the OS!


----------



## yenic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Could it be a GPU issue - any decent system relies on non-MS graphics hardware and thus drivers, therefore the output for 4 displays is on the GPU unit _*drivers*_!
> 
> Therefore *blaming MS* is a "false positive" as the issue is isolated to your GPU (and display hardware) and not the OS!


I had the same behavior with my Geforce 1060. AMD never was tested because my Radeon didn't wake my DisplayPort monitors from sleep at all. Current testing is being done on an Iris Pro 580. Most people don't have my complex setup, though the people in this thread are reporting the same issue so I'm not sure this adds anything useful to the conversation (blaming the GPU/drivers).
It's just the nature of DisplayPort devices being detected/disconnected and reconnected, as well documented in this thread. Can be fixed by a software solution to reposition the windows though, again, well documented in this thread.


----------



## Bold Eagle

I have a DVI monitor (2nd) and DP (Primary) and the DP does need to be "awakened" each time - whereas the DIV is constantly "active".

Maybe it is a nVidia "power saving" - go green feature - thus can it be turned off via nVidia control panel?


----------



## mushbert

Hi guys. I just discovered that *my monitor has a setting which prevents this display switching*. On my HP ZR24w, setting _Source Control... > Source Detection_ to "Always Active" keeps the DisplayPort connection even when the monitor is off. Set to "Low Power", the connection will instead be dropped, resulting in Windows moving, resizing, changing resolution, etc. Evidently, using this feature will reduce power savings as DP is a packet-based protocol and requires both devices to be powered to maintain a connection.

I've no idea if this is a standard feature as this is the only DisplayPort peripheral I've owned, but it may be worth diving into your display's OSD to see if you have something similar.


----------



## ACSputnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushbert*
> 
> Hi guys. I just discovered that *my monitor has a setting which prevents this display switching*. On my HP ZR24w, setting _Source Control... > Source Detection_ to "Always Active" keeps the DisplayPort connection even when the monitor is off. Set to "Low Power", the connection will instead be dropped, resulting in Windows moving, resizing, changing resolution, etc. Evidently, using this feature will reduce power savings as DP is a packet-based protocol and requires both devices to be powered to maintain a connection.
> 
> I've no idea if this is a standard feature as this is the only DisplayPort peripheral I've owned, but it may be worth diving into your display's OSD to see if you have something similar.


This actually worked! Thanks!

To anyone who made it this far in the thread please know that all of these links people are posting are all scams.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushbert*
> 
> Hi guys. I just discovered that *my monitor has a setting which prevents this display switching*. On my HP ZR24w, setting _Source Control... > Source Detection_ to "Always Active" keeps the DisplayPort connection even when the monitor is off. Set to "Low Power", the connection will instead be dropped, resulting in Windows moving, resizing, changing resolution, etc. Evidently, using this feature will reduce power savings as DP is a packet-based protocol and requires both devices to be powered to maintain a connection.
> 
> I've no idea if this is a standard feature as this is the only DisplayPort peripheral I've owned, but it may be worth diving into your display's OSD to see if you have something similar.


"DP is a packet-based protocol", no wonder LCD's have so much input latency relative to CRT's.


----------



## neilxdim

Same problem bothered me after I switched to DP monitors. I found a solution that works for me: instead of turning off the monitors by pressing the button on monitor, I turn off screen from windows.
I'm using a lenovo PC and its Power Manager software has a feature to put a 'power off monitor' option if i rightclick desktop. I believe for other pc you can download a tool like NirCmd or Monitor Off to do that. When I turn off monitor in this way, my monitors would go to sleep mode but stay connected; And when I wake them up all the windows stay where they were.


----------



## 8051

It's amazing the kind of problems LCD's still have relative to CRT's. I could switch inputs on my old CRT w/no drama whatsoever or even turn off the CRT without it losing connectivity to my PC.


----------



## heroxoot

I see this thread is somewhat old. I have a 1440p Asus monitor on display port. It resets my windows displays every time I turn the monitor ON, rather than off. It's bugging me because it causes BSOD sometimes if I was running say video with HTML5 on the second monitor when I turn this one back on. Any advice to solve this?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neilxdim*
> 
> Same problem bothered me after I switched to DP monitors. I found a solution that works for me: instead of turning off the monitors by pressing the button on monitor, I turn off screen from windows.
> I'm using a lenovo PC and its Power Manager software has a feature to put a 'power off monitor' option if i rightclick desktop. I believe for other pc you can download a tool like NirCmd or Monitor Off to do that. When I turn off monitor in this way, my monitors would go to sleep mode but stay connected; And when I wake them up all the windows stay where they were.


Windows can now do the same, with buttons. Inside of the classic power settings, one can set the buttons to either goto sleep, hibernate, shutdown, or power off the display.

Either way, I just went with HDMI and all of my problems have been resolved. DP is just a mess. 3 monitors, 5 GPUs, 3 desktops. None of them have ever worked right with DP. By worked right, I mean worked at least as well as HDMI.


----------



## shadowoflightt

Please go to windows feedback hub, search for 'multiple monitor support is INCOMPETENT', and upvote it.


----------



## ahunter

So after many years of dealing with this annoying issue with my dell u2715h monitors (connected to video card using the included mini display port to display port cable) I finally found a solution by disabling DP 1.2 from within settings. With this setting disabled windows doesn't think the monitor is completely disconnected when I power off the monitor or switch inputs.


----------



## skupples

so that means i'm screwed.

this actually isn't a unique to you situation  

we see if often at work, and it happens on my 10bit 4k.


----------

